# Wyeast 1469 W. Yorkshire



## technocat (18/3/09)

Put down a TTLL few days back, first time I have tried this recipe and used 1469. It fired up ok after 24 hours @ 20C and into the third day it really took off foaming through the airlock and making one hell of a mess. Cleaned up fitted new airlock and it seemed to settle down. Everything has been fine burping away for over the last 24 hours then last night it took off again, bloody foam all over the place and setting like a geletine outside the fermenter. (haven't been game to open the lid and have a look inside yet), although no off flavour smell that I can detect. Temps been static at 20C. 
I have used many styles of yeast over the past but never come across one as so vigorous and aggresive as the 1469 
West Yorkshire. I guess there have been many of you guys out there that have used this strain and I am curious to know whether this is normal behavior for this particular strain. 


Cheers


----------



## buttersd70 (18/3/09)

If it crawled out of the fermenter in the middle of the night and robbed you, I wouldn't be surprised. If you repitch it, it's even more agressive. Then, you need to keep a baseball bat handy so you can beat it back into submission.

God I love this yeast....


----------



## technocat (18/3/09)

Ok I get the message but I will have to sub my trusty 12gauge for a baseball bat. Maybe I could use it for shaving cream.


----------



## warra48 (18/3/09)

It will take off when you least expect it.
One of my batches fermented for about 3 days, then I thought it had gone to sleep.
Roused the yeast, and it had crawled out of the fermenter overnight.
And all of that happened at only 19.5C.


----------



## kirem (18/3/09)

The yeast comes from a brewery that still uses traditional open style fermenters - Yorkshire squares and is a true top cropper. Understanding how fermentation dynamics differ when using this style of fermentation vessel goes a long way towards understanding the yeast.

It is a fantastic yeast and offers a lot of areas of experimentation rarely done in homebrewing. The rewards for experimenting with this yeast are rich.

http://www.merchantduvin.com/pages/5_brewe..._yorkshire.html


----------



## Pumpy (18/3/09)

Tell me about it 


Pumpy


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/09)

The Yorkshire Stone Square system has been going for about 200 years. The yeast is designed to ferment at between 15.5 degrees and 15 degrees, considerably cooler than the Southern brewing yeasts. It hates to convert sugars to alcohol and needs to be beaten back into the wort and aerated frequently to start off with. I whack mine around once a day but in the couple of UK breweries still using the system they do it every few hours using pumps. The squares themselves are double -walled and attemperating water is pumped through 
the gap to raise and lower the temps at various stages and they are spot on to the nearest fraction of a degree. Amazing industrial process for the early 19th century.

http://www.merchantduvin.com/pages/5_brewe..._yorkshire.html

Butters posted that higher temps push the esters nicely but if fermenting over 16 degrees watch out for gushers  Due to the almost lager yeast temps I rarely get one from grain to bottle in less than 3 weeks but it's worth the wait. :icon_drool2:


----------



## technocat (18/3/09)

Thanks fella's forewarned is forearmed I only had around 19L in a 23L container so it had a bit of head space, not quite as bad as Pumpy's but still a wild brew and like warra says unpredictable.

Interesting read Kirem


----------



## Effect (18/3/09)

I WAS going to do the landlard with the recommend west yorkshire yeast...but from this thread, I think I might go the british cask ale instead :mellow:


----------



## buttersd70 (18/3/09)

Phillip said:


> I WAS going to do the landlard with the recommend west yorkshire yeast...but from this thread, I think I might go the british cask ale instead :mellow:


Oh, no no no....don't take this as a _bad _thing. Just as something to be aware of. 1469 is a *brilliant *yeast. My absoute favourite. You just need to keep a leash on it.


----------



## Jez (18/3/09)

I'm glad I read this thread as well. I pitched some of this on Sunday with my TT Landlord clone.

I'm feeling relieved it's only 33 litres in a 60 litre fermenter. Plenty of room for expansion :beerbang: 

I better check on it tonight though, just to be safe.

It's currently fermenting at 18 degrees - should I push it up to 20?

Jez


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/09)

For reasons given above I would tend to keep it at 18 or even drop to 16 if you can stand the suspense


----------



## buttersd70 (18/3/09)

although, the TTL needs the esters....It's a big part of it's character. With the TTL, theres FA else there.


----------



## technocat (19/3/09)

Phillip said:


> I WAS going to do the landlard with the recommend west yorkshire yeast...but from this thread, I think I might go the british cask ale instead :mellow:



TTLL is a Yorkshire beer so for authenticity stick with the 1469. Can't say how mine will turn out but smells ok so it must be getting there. If I can't get a beer past my nose then it's a dud IMO.


----------



## Ronin (19/3/09)

I've used 1469 a few times now and I've never had one try to crawl out the fermenter. It gets a thick layer of yeast on it that I top cropped yesterday. I'm not complaining mind you, just wondering if I'm doing something wrong.

The beers taste amazing and the fermentation goes well with quite good attenuation normally. I just don't get exploding fermenters.


----------



## kook (19/3/09)

buttersd70 said:


> although, the TTL needs the esters....It's a big part of it's character. With the TTL, theres FA else there.



What?

TTL is a wonderfully hoppy, complex brew when fresh on cask. Has a pretty damn good malt backbone with strong bitterness both in the start and finish. Esters play a part, particularly in the aroma, but there is certainly not "FA else" there.

If it's _badly kept_ in the cellar it does becomes an ester bomb, and it's certainly a finicky beer to get right compared to many.


----------



## Ross (19/3/09)

The recommended temp range for WY1469 is 18c to 22c.
I wouldn't personally ferment at 15 to 16c, prefering 20c to get the beautiful esters happening, with a rise to 22c after a few days. You really risk this yeast going to sleep at low temps.
The yeast they are using at Sam Smiths is a different strain & I'm suspecting has different fermentation characteristics.

Cheers Ross

Edit: Nice link by the way Kirem - A thoroughly interesting read.


----------



## Effect (19/3/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Oh, no no no....don't take this as a _bad _thing. Just as something to be aware of. 1469 is a *brilliant *yeast. My absoute favourite. You just need to keep a leash on it.



Ok, done. Started to make a starter off a slant from DrSmurto's TTL from the case swap he gave me...first time making a starter from a slant, so lets see how it goes. Brewed the Landlord yesterday and it is in no chill atm, until the starter is ready (and a fermenter is free).

I will post here how the yeast goes...have a temp controlled fridge - thinking of starting it at 20 degrees and then dropping it back to 19 - so it doesn't go too mental on me!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/09)

Ross said:


> The recommended temp range for WY1469 is 18c to 22c.
> I wouldn't personally ferment at 15 to 16c, prefering 20c to get the beautiful esters happening, with a rise to 22c after a few days. You really risk this yeast going to sleep at low temps.
> The yeast they are using at Sam Smiths is a different strain & I'm suspecting has different fermentation characteristics.
> 
> ...



Sams is at Tadcaster which is a long way from West Yorkshire. They usually get the car serviced and four new tyres before making the trip 

Edit: I'm going to use it with that Halcyon, will ferment it in my ales area and try 20 to 22 this time.


----------



## newguy (19/6/09)

I brewed a double batch of Dr. Smurto's TTLL clone on Sunday and per my normal procedure affixed my jumbo blowoff tubes to my carboys. By Tuesday the fermentation had settled right down with no more foam coming out of the tubes but I didn't have the time to remove the tubes until yesterday. Tubes out, airlocks in, which were promptly filled with yeast. So I dumped them, resanitised them, and put them back. So far I've had to dump & clean them another 4 times in less than 24 hours.

I tell ya, the finished beer better be worth this effort.


----------



## jakethedog (18/5/12)

I did use this yeast for the first time on a stout. 18 - 20 degrees in the fermenter. The fermentation looked much the same as any other yeast. Now the gravity is stalled at 20. No luck with raising to 22 degrees and swirling fermenter so I am going to pitch in a US05 starter (all I have atm) to get things going again.


----------



## bigandhairy (18/5/12)

jakethedog said:


> I did use this yeast for the first time on a stout. 18 - 20 degrees in the fermenter. The fermentation looked much the same as any other yeast. Now the gravity is stalled at 20. No luck with raising to 22 degrees and swirling fermenter so I am going to pitch in a US05 starter (all I have atm) to get things going again.


Whats your recipe and temp schedule, also OG/predictable FG and pitch rate?? I love 1469 and use it more than any other yeast and never have a problem with it stalling. 

bah


----------



## black_labb (18/5/12)

1469 seems pretty good at not stalling compared to many english ale yeasts. post the recipe like bigandhairy said


----------



## jakethedog (19/5/12)

Youngs double choc stout from recipe data base. 1 pack of fresh yeast pitched with the pack very swollen. Fg should have been 17 and it has been sitting at 20 for past 5 days. I mashed at 65 biab and mashed out at 72. I have a gut feeling it may be done at 20fg. The og was 2 points below expected so I would be happier with the gravity well under 20.


----------



## Barley Belly (19/5/12)

BribieG said:


> I whack mine around once a day


----------



## bigandhairy (19/5/12)

jakethedog said:


> Youngs double choc stout from recipe data base. 1 pack of fresh yeast pitched with the pack very swollen. Fg should have been 17 and it has been sitting at 20 for past 5 days. I mashed at 65 biab and mashed out at 72. I have a gut feeling it may be done at 20fg. The og was 2 points below expected so I would be happier with the gravity well under 20.


Have you calibrated your hydrometer? Mine is out by 4 points, so a reading by my hydro at 1020 is actually 1016. I didnt know for quite a while until I brewed a few beers with higher predicted fg's than I would normal brew. They should have finished at 1016/1018 but the wouldnt come under 1020/1022. Atter calibrating it I found it was 4 points out so now I just account for it every time I use it, I'll get around to buying another one day but it'll probably get dropped before then . 

bah


----------



## jakethedog (19/5/12)

My hydrometer reads water at zero and has been spot on for all my other brews. I am going to pitch more yeast tomorrow then see if the grav drops.


----------



## RdeVjun (19/5/12)

On a related note, recently I had a Robust Porter on 1768PC (a recalcitrant finisher of renown) go from 1.060 to 1.020 with a slower ferment (perhaps a little cool, mind), with numerous rouses and a lengthy D rest, even so there was very little change in the final fortnight of primary. Then I racked it on to an entire 1469 yeast cake and it dropped just a solitary point- that's hardly a significant change. The point is that sometimes they're just done, particularly the stronger, darker beers, to my palate they're not overly sweet or cloying at that higher FG.
If there is any remaining fermentation to be done then 1469 should take care of that, it would be highly unlikely to stall. Don't sweat over it is my advice, be patient and take your time, see how it turns out. If you brew it again and you still wish for a lower FG perhaps go for a slightly lower saccharification rest temperature, also ensure the yeast pitch is big and healthy (i.e. propagate a starter) with adequate nutrition, plus take a leaf out of Bribie's handbook and give it a thorough beating for the first few days of the ferment as well.


----------



## manticle (19/5/12)

My stouts usually finish higher than my other beers.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/5/12)

I have got a big stout (1093ish sg) going on 1469 at the moment I have been fermenting it low and it is currently sitting at 1030, so I have just racked into a secondry vessel with 100g of cascade. I will leave it sit at ambient for a few days I dont expect it will go much lower than 1022. And that will be good.



I wouldnt pitch more yeast but its your beer.



Cheers


----------



## jakethedog (19/5/12)

Thanks for all the advice. I think I will just crash chill now and bottle.


----------



## Bribie G (19/5/12)

Barley Belly said:


> (In response to "I whack mine once a day")



That was in 2009 - now it's only a few times a week 


We are talking about yeast aeration here aren't we? :icon_cheers:


----------

